#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای گرافیکی | Graphics Software >  >  آخرین ورژن برنامه اتوکد

## nekooee

*AutoDesk AutoCAD Map 3D Enterprise 2012 (X86/X64) FORMAT: ISO | 2.50GB   


*1301542622805.jpeg
 
* دوستان این آخرین ورژن برنامه اتوکد هست که اخیرا ارائه شده. کسایی که بدردشون میخوره میتونن دانلود کنند
* 

AutoCAD Map 3D mapping software is a model-based infrastructure planning and management application that provides broad access to CAD and GIS data. With intelligent  industry data models and tools, you can apply regional and  discipline-specific standards. These technologies help you improve data  quality, support productivity, and better manage infrastructure assets.  While working in a single, familiar AutoCAD-based environment, you can.      * Directly access and edit more information     * Integrate and analyze asset information     * Communicate more effectively  Features AutoCAD Map 3D GIS mapping software offers easier access to design, GIS, imagery, point cloud, and business information from a broad range of sources, including Esri, Bentley, Oracle, GE, and other software providers. By using comprehensive data models for the gas, water, wastewater, and electric industries, you can organize disparate asset information and apply industry standards and business requirements to your data.
 Homepage: http://usa.autodesk.com/autocad-map-3d/

*Download


*



دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*abdanan11*,*adsw*,*DPS12*,*HAMID NADERI*,*haqjoo*,*hossein mokh*,*pedram*,*puyasystem*,*str*,*پویاسیستم*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## hossein mokh

سلام جناب نکویی
با تشکر از شما به خاطر تمامی زحمات و این پست جالب
متاسفانه نمیتوان دانلود کرد اگر ممکن است بررسی شود

----------

*nekooee*

----------


## nekooee

سلام

لینکها مشکلی ندارند ولی مثل اکثر آپلودسنترها در ایران فیلتــر هستند که البته فیلتــر هم نباشند چون امکان ریزم ندارند باید از مستقیم کننده ها استفاده کنید که امروزه به صورت رایگان ارائه میشن و تعدادشون هم زیاده....


اما از حالا من هر برنامه ای در سایت قرار دهم با لینک ستقیم و بدون فیلتــر قرار میدم. این هم براتون تا فردا شب لینک مستقیم میکنم بهتون تحویل میدم که راحت دانلود کنید

فقط قبلش بگم این نسخه map 3D هست شاید با نسخه معمولی فرق داشته باشه که من باهاش کار نکردم دقت کنید قبل از دانلود که وقتی می گذارید بدردتون بخوره. اگر غیر از این نسخه دیگری خواستید همینجا اعلام کنید حتما با لینک مستقیم در اختیارتون قرار میدم
موفق باشید

----------

*DPS12*,*hossein mokh*

----------


## nekooee

سلام

دوست عزیز شروع کنید دانلود کردن. همه پارتها رو مستقیم کردم . فقط سعی کنید تو یک هفته آینده حتما دانلودش کنید چون روی اکانت خودم براتون مستقیم کردم و زیاد نمیتونم نگهش دارم آخه باز برنامه های دیگه رو برای دوستان مستقیم میکنم روی همین اکانت.





دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*asa 20*,*DPS12*,*hajat*

----------

